# War Cemeteries



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi,
Going to France for 5 weeks in Aug/Sept and hope to spend about 5 days looking around the war cemeteries in Northern France before going to the Med for some much needed sunshine! 

I know all the war cemeteries are special but has anybody got any recommendations for the must see ones? Possibly also the ones with motorhome parking and any recommended sites for the particular area where they are situated. 

Looking forward to your replies.

Nidge


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

WWI, WW2 or both/either? Any preference?


----------



## nidge1 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi Tony,
Probably a mix if that is possible in the given time scale.

Nidge


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are dozens in NW France because the fighting was particularly heavy in that area in both World Wars. If you go a little further there is a lot to see from WW1 round Verdun. All very sobering.

Check it out on Google.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well, remembering that it's the 100 years since 1914, the big WWI sites are likely to be popular/crowded so if it's WWI then I'd be inclined to base myself in/around Albert (NE of Amiens) where there are sadly, many many cemeteries.

I've been to many, large and small, but it's the smaller ones that get to me the most. My favourite is Railway Hollow at Serre. 50.10613, 2.65552. There is some roadside parking close by at the Serre Road Cemetery 2 at 50.09689, 2.65159. 

I've mentioned here before that when I've stood in that tiny cemetery at Railway Hollow I swear I can hear gunfire and shouting.

I'd also strongly recommend that you do a little homework on the cemeteries/battlefields you're planning to visit - it really helps to understand what you're looking at.

Prepare to be saddened.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went a few years ago, I never went into the forces, Tried to get into the ATC at 16, they failed me on my maths, (to drive a truck :roll but it's a very moving experience, 
A must, cried my eyes out.

This might be useful

Had a coffee in the cafe at Pegasus Bridge, and tried to imagine it during the war, so peaceful now.


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Bayeux is the place for the Commonwealth cemetery and there's an aire in the town centre (also good for the tapestry). Also the american cemetery at Colleville-sur-Mer is quite moving, and huge, there are many aires near this. And, there's a 360 cinema above Arromanches (aire in the town or park outside) which is stunning, made tha hairs stand up on the back of my neck and brought a lump to my throat. So much to see depending how long you want to stay there.
Bd..


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I went to the 360 at Culloden, that was bad enough, I'd probably need fresh underwear at Arromanches.


----------



## Medallionman (Nov 26, 2005)

Thiepval 
http://www.cwgc.org/find-a-cemetery/cemetery/80800/THIEPVAL MEMORIAL
Very moving and spectacular.
Brian


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Vimy Ridge
is a Canadian memorial. There is a visitors centre there with reconstructed trenches and original tunnels which you can take a (free) guided tour around. Much of the ground around the memorial and visitors centre was never reinstated and is pop marked with shell holes. We have visited a number of memorials and graveyards, all of which are pretty sobering but this one does give you a slight insight into the hell of trench warfare.


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thiepval again. Beautiful memorial and you can park overnight there without problem. I have been twice now as I have a Great Uncle who died on the first day of the Battle of the Somme, along with many others, and as he has no known grave is listed on the memorial.

There is a lot of interest at the moment in the 100 years commemorations of the First World War in the area. The Museum at Albert is worth a visit as is the one at Peronne. There is a municipal site at Peronne which is just on the northern edge of town and about half a mile from the town centre and the museum.

There are hundreds of cemetaries, many of which you will pass on the roads between the towns and villages. A sobering sight.

JohnW


----------



## bigcats30 (Aug 13, 2012)

Few people ever go to the German cemeteries of which there is many scattered around Europe

The one I have visited many times is La Cambe German war cemetery not far from the American war cemetery in Normandy and right next to the motorway with lots of safe parking as you head towards Carentan. (its sign posted)

As a tank soldier myself I revisit this place as it holds the grave of Germans tank ace Michael Wittmann and his crew, this guy with his tiger tank was deadly to the allies. Whilst he was quite unknown to the allies at the time he was a household name for the Germans and in their death became a celebrity.

What is interesting and I have yet to find the official answer for, though a couple of theories, is to why the German grave stones are black and not the normal white we see on all others.....its NOT because they were the enemy......however I believe it is because Germans graves used to be marked by a dark wooded cross and that's what the black stone represents.,

Whilst many see the Germans as the enemy they were still soldiers fighting for a cause they believed in....and their suffering was no less.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I would be interested to know how it was decided to mark the graves of fallen Germans too.

To me all the War dead were just ordinary young men who should have had a life in front of them. They died too soon.

Information is a bit scarce because in Germany there is practically no wish to remember WW1. It's generally considered to have been a shameful episode in German history, with considerable justification. WW2 is regarded in much the same way though the cemeteries are better maintained I think.

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/03/19/us-germany-wwi-remembrance-idUSBREA2I0FN20140319

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fricourt_German_war_cemetery


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

There's a small German WWI cemetery at Vladso near Diksmuide in Belgium.

It's the most sombre, bleak and eerie place I've ever visited.

Heavily shaded by big trees, only flat black grave markers (multiple burials), everything dark and gloomy with not a flower in sight.

Full of young men who just happened to be born in another country.


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Allegedly following the WW1 ceasefire France refused permission for Germany to recover their dead. Lots of bodies laid where they fell for numerous months or longer and nature took its course....

Martin


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

We are thinking of doing a tour of the battlefields in October,so all good info on this thread,will watch with interest.
Jo


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

If anyone is interested, I've attached a WP doc with details (roads and co-ords) of a full day Somme tour starting from Albert Municipal site.


----------



## Zozzer (Aug 13, 2006)

My wife has for a long time has wanted to visit Oradour-sur-glane that was obliterated during the WW2, so we'll be going in September then coming back via the Normandy Beaches and The Somme


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

We found this very interesting.....................
http://appeva.perso.neuf.fr/index_e.htm

and our little tour of the WW1 cemeteries is here.................
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopicp-2070857.html#2070857

Ray.


----------



## safariboy (May 1, 2005)

Zozzer said:


> My wife has for a long time has wanted to visit Oradour-sur-glane that was obliterated during the WW2, so we'll be going in September then coming back via the Normandy Beaches and The Somme


An excellent aire here.


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

So many of the cemeteries are special places especially those close to where the fighting took place and one realises how many young men lost their lives trying to gain a small ridge, hill or wood.

At Etaple, on the coast the Commonwealth Cemetery contains graves of men from all over the Empire. It is amazing to discover how many nationalities took part. They seem to be buried in national groups. There was a large hospital nearby and some of the men died after the fighting was over.

Its a very moving place overlooking the sea.

alan


----------



## MrWez (Sep 25, 2011)

Another vote for Bayeux for the British and Commonwealth war grave, we went there two years ago, I would only let my wife and daughter look around a small section, they were choked up after about 15 minutes - it's hard not to be.

Remember, it's also 70 years since D-Day.

On thing that will strike you is not just the youth of many, but the age of some men who should have been at home with their grand children. My grandad was 42 when he hit the Sword beach on D-Daywith the Ox and Bucks - not old but young either! It's all very humbling.

Practically, there's a museum nearby where you can park, there's also an aire in the town.

Mr Wez


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

Whilst in the area have a look at the Chinese Cemetry situated in Noyelles-sur-mer in the Baie-de-Somme. A very interesting story about the Chinese civilians and their part in the war.


----------



## jo662 (Jul 27, 2010)

Zozzer said:


> My wife has for a long time has wanted to visit Oradour-sur-glane that was obliterated during the WW2, so we'll be going in September then coming back via the Normandy Beaches and The Somme


We did this in April this year,well worth a visit.

Jo


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

> Zozzer wrote....My wife has for a long time has wanted to visit Oradour-sur-glane that was obliterated during the WW2, so we'll be going in September then coming back via the Normandy Beaches and The Somme


Oradour - I would recommend overnighting close by, maybe at one of the local aires, then visit the old village as early the next morning as you are able. If you can get to walk around the deserted streets it really helps to tell the story.


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

try researching your family tree and see if you have any relatives buried over there.
I found two relatives buried in Northern France and visited their graves on a couple of occasions. Having a personal connection turns a sight seeing trip into a pilgrimage. Very moving.


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Google Commonwealth War Graves Commission.

Pretty well everything you need to plan a visit.


----------

